# 8dp3dt and a BFN on HPT ...is it over or just too early to test?



## ClaireLouise31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had my 8 cell, 3 day embryo transferred 8 days ago and I have been experiencing symptoms to suggest my period is on it's way - bad cramping yesterday and today and terrible moods.  I really wanted to hold out for my 'official' pregnancy test at the clinic, scheduled in 3days but the 2ww got the better of me and I bought a digital pregnancy test today and got a "not pregnant".

Is it over or is it still too early to say?  What's the earliest after an embryo transfer that a HPT will detect a positive? Has anyone had similar cramps and tested negative for it later to turn into a positive?

I'm praying it's not over for me.

Wishing you all good luck and praying for positive results for you all.  I know how hard the 2ww is ....!

Claire
x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Claire,

Although i have never had any experience of a 3 day transfer (both my cycles went to Blasto) i have got pregnant from both cycles and one of the symptoms i got was cramping as if i was coming on.

I am not saying that this is a definate 'pregnancy symptom' all i am saying is that please do not write it off, it still could go either way as it is a little early to test, especially as you had a 3 day transfer.

Good Luck

xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Hope84. 

Appreciate your message - it's encouraging to know cramp doesn't have to mean it's game over.

I have my blood test tomorrow so I'll know once and for all then.  I'm going to kick back tonight, relax and let what will be ... be.

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wish you all the luck...


Let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## ClaireLouise31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you.

I had my test this morning and I have to call them this afternoon for the results.  I did wake to brown blood (tmi sorry) this morning but let's wait and see.

Good luck to you Hope84.  I'll report back on my news - good or bad.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## ClaireLouise31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Sadly it's not good news for me.  Totally gutted.  Think it's time for a bath, a cry then a glass of wine.

Does anyone know how much ICSE costs ? I've had all 3 free tries now on the NHS so not sure where to go from here....

Sorry for the moaning, just really thought it was going to work this time.

Good luck to you all.

xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Claire,

Im so sorry for your BFN.... you must be gutted..... best thing is a big glass and hot bath...

Have you looked into egg share?

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Claire,

Sorry about your BFN, this process can be so cruel sometimes.

ICSI prices can vary.  We are based in Kent and went to a place in Canterbury.  Our total cycle cost was about £6000.  

It would perhaps be better to email some clinics or look at the HFEA website.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Claire

Sorry to hear you got a bfn. I got the same result today.

Our Icsi has cost just over £4k that's inc having an embryo frozen. The costs vary depending on what dosage n length of time the drugs take. 

I wish you all the best if you try again xx


----------

